# Pouring Pitcher from Dollar Tree



## crysvan (Apr 8, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised to see this at the Dollar Tree. Ive seen some people use it and Ive been wanting one as the extra long spout will allow more precise pouring .. I know Brambleberry has one for more $$. Just thought of passing along the savings for anyone interested  







PS. Has anyone used this product? Your thoughts?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been wanting to get one of these, thanks! I have a dollar tree in town I will check out


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll have to go look now! I want some too


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought one but wondered if it was the right plastic


----------

